# Probleme mit Laufrädern von Radon Jealous



## Markus-C (14. August 2021)

Servus zusammen,





dies ist mein erster Beitrag hier, aber als langer stiller Mitleser möchte ich mich vorab bei allen Membern hier im Forum für die bereitgestellen Informationen bedanken. Aus Mangel an Bewegung und zuviel Zeit begann ich während eines Lockdowns hier im Forum zu stöbern. Nachdem ich etwa 10 Jahre nicht mehr gefahren bin, war ich ob der tollen Beiträge hier sofort wieder Feuer und Flamme und habe mir ein Radon Jealous AL gekauft.





So, aber nun zu meinem Anliegen. Da meine Federgabel nach zwei Ausfahrten schon Probleme bereitet, habe ich diese zwecks Einsenden zum Händler ausgebaut.


Da das Vorderrad, SunRingle Düroc 30, jetzt ausgebaut im Keller lag, habe ich, warum auch immer, mal an der Hohlachse/Steck-Abdeckung die ins Lager gesteckt wird gedreht. Auf der Seite der Bremsscheibe ist das Bauteil total ausgeschlagen. Ich kann es in jede beliebige Richting verschieben/kippeln. Auf der anderen Seite sitzt es schön fest und lässt sich lediglich drehen. Hier mal ein kurzer Clip zum von mir beschriebenen Problem:





https://we.tl/t-VTV1hXQ7s2





Das ist doch nicht normal, oder? Ich hab den LRS seit Ende  April, bin aber erst zweimal gefahren. Definitiv unter 100 km insgesamt, und ca. 70 Straße, der Rest Schotter-Waldwege.





Dachte dann ich schau mir besser auch mal das Hinterrad an, denn von Anfang an hatte ich in Kurven ein schwammiges Gefühl am Hinterrad. Das war so als würde es wegknicken oder den Grip verlieren. Das kam immer recht plötzlich. Hab dann den Reifendruck erhöht, aber half nicht. Da ich neben Asphalt nur Schotter fahre, dachte ich es liegt am Profil der Reifen, und hab mir neue bestellt und wollte auf Tubeless umsteigen.


Nun ja, ich umgreife also mit dem Daumen die Kettenstrebe und Zeige-und Mittelfinger die Felge. Und siehe da, mit recht geringem Kraftaufwand ziehe ich das Laufrad soweit in Richtung der Strebe, dass der Reifen die Strebe berührt. Ok, gleicher Versuch auf der Antriebsseite. Dort kann ich das Laufrad nur ein klein wenig rüberziehen, dann kommt ein recht definierter Widerstand, den ich händisch nicht überwinden kann/will. Also Laufrad ausgebaut, und siehe da: Schleifspuren an der Kettenstrebe. Der gefühlte Kontrollverlust in Kurven lag also nicht am Luftdruck oder Profil. Der Reifen berührt den Rahmen! Und als wäre das noch nicht genug, die Nabe läuft auch schon etwas rauh. So wie früher die Konus-Naben von Shimano, wo man alle paar Jahre mal den Konus gewechselt hat.


Auch hier mal ein kurzer Clip:





https://we.tl/t-kNt9Oud2o5





Das kann doch nicht sein, oder? Hab ich da einen "Montags-LRS" erwischt? Früher waren die Naben von SunRingle etwas wovon ich geträumt habe, mir aber nicht leisten konnte.





Beste Grüße und Danke für Eure Hilfe





Markus


----------



## filiale (14. August 2021)

Da sieht man keine clips...oder mein PC hat zuviel Blocker wegen spam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus-C (14. August 2021)

Servus, das sind Links zu wetransfer, wo man sich das Video runterladen kann. Hab irgendwie keine andere Möglichkeit gefunden sie zu posten, da sie zu gross für den Server des Forums sind.
Sorry dafür


----------



## filiale (15. August 2021)

Da muß sich jetzt erst jeder registrieren um sich das anzuschauen ? 
Was ist mit youtube ?


----------



## Markus-C (15. August 2021)

Habs mal bei vimeo hochgeladen: 

Hier das Lagerspiel am Vorderrad  






						Vimeo
					






					vimeo.com


----------



## Markus-C (15. August 2021)

Und hier der Clip wo der Reifen den Rahmen berührt:  

https://vimeo.com/manage/videos/587513153 

Ich hoffe man kann die Clips jetzt sehen. Einbetten in den threat hab ich leider nicht hinbekommen. 
Sorry für die Unannehmlichkeiten, aber ist das erste Mal dass ich irgendwo ein Video poste.


----------



## Markus-C (19. August 2021)

Ja geil, sehe grad das ihr die Videos auf vimeo nicht sehen könnt. Kein Wunder das ich keine Anrworten bekomme. Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Soll wohl nicht sein. Sorry


----------



## esmirald_h (19. August 2021)

Ich kann es sehen


----------



## likekiel (19. August 2021)

> Dieses Video wurde nicht bewertet. Melde dich an, um das Video anschauen zu können.


So wird das nix.


----------



## ManuelTR (30. September 2021)

Videos hin oder her, wenn dein Reifen seitlich kippt und an der Kettenstrebe schleift, ist definitiv etwas defekt.
Da es vorne und hinten ist, wurden da vielleicht falsche Teile montiert?


----------

